# Beretta Extrema2



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, I gotta admit, when I saw the video for this gun, I started giggling like a little girl. This guy is shown shooting this shotgun 10 or 12 times(I cant remember which) in under 2 seconds! Then he is also taking a bunch of other really cool shots with it.

My question, has anyone had a chance to shoot one of these? And if so, is it all its cracked up to be? Or worth the price tag?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Definitely worth the price. The biggest thing to me is how easy it is to take apart and clean. Simple, and works well in all weather conditions.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great gun! I bought one last spring and used it for the spring snow goose season and have shot about 1000 rounds of trap with it.

It is great. I took the plug out one day at the range and tried to see how fast I could unload it. It was fast! Did not have a stop watch but it was quick. Also with the light trap loads I had hardly any kick.

In the spring with 3 1/2" loads it had little recoil. ( I have the kick off system). I could really get back on targets for follow up shots.

It is a great gun.

CHuck


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the stories. I think im gonna have to start saving my :2cents:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought one last year and I love it. I have it in Max 4 with KO

By the way it will shoot as fast as you can possibly pull the trigger.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

The Beretta Urika model 391 is also a superb choice in a semi auto.

Bob A.


----------

